# emerson lc320em2f



## gwalterstampa (May 23, 2012)

wont turn on, i have power going in and fuse in the tv is good.


----------



## chipprincess (Jun 12, 2012)

my emerson model lc320em2f keeps blowinig fuses what could cause this


----------

